# Nồi xông hơi là gì ? Nồi xông hơi có mấy loại ? Giá nồi xông hơi bao nhiêu tiền ?



## nusy (17/9/18)

*Xông hơi rất tốt cho việc chăm sóc sức khỏe & sắc đẹp thế nhưng không phải ai cũng có đủ khả năng tài chính để sở hữu cho riêng mình một phòng xông hơi riêng nhưng nồi xông hơi thì có thể đấy. Hãy cùng chúng tôi review đánh giá ngay nồi xông hơi là gì có bao nhiêu loại và giá các loại bao nhiêu nhé!*

*Nồi xông hơi là gì ?*
Nồi xông hơi hay còn gọi là nồi xông hơi cá nhân là thiết bị tạo hơi cho các thiết bị xông hơi như lều xông hơi, buồng xông hơi, chậu gỗ xông hơi, Spa… Được làm từ chất liệu nhựa cao cấp, an toàn cho người sử dụng và thường đi kèm cùng các thiết bị để bán ra ngoài thị trường, nồi xông hơi có các mức điều chỉnh nhiệt khác nhau, đáp ứng từng nhu cầu riêng biệt của mỗi cá nhân. 

Sau khi lắp ống dẫn hơi nối nồi xông hơi với các chậu gỗ hay lều xông, cắm điện 5-10 phút là có thể bắt đầu sử dụng được. Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng và dễ sử dụng, sản phẩm ngày càng được nhiều người ưa chuộng và tìm mua.



​
*Nồi xông hơi có mấy loại ?*
Hiện nay trên thị trường có 2 loại nồi xông hơi là nồi xông hơi cơ và nồi xông hơi điện tử. Cả 2 loại đều có điều khiển từ xa và có thể điều khiển trực tiếp trên thân máy. Nồi xông hơi điện tử thường có giá đắt hơn giá nồi xông hơi cơ. Tuy nhiên cách phân loại này trên thị trường lại không phổ biến bởi người ta thường phân loại chủ yếu dựa trên dung tích nồi như: nồi xông hơi 2 lít, nồi xông hơi 3 lít, nồi xông hơi 4 lít,… Trong đó nồi xông hơi mini với dung tích 1.5 lít là loại nồi tạo hơi cơ bé nhất.

*Giá nồi xông hơi bao nhiêu tiền ?*
Giá nồi xông hơi trên thị trường hiện nay dao động trong khoảng từ 850.000 vnđ – 1.800.000 vnđ

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Tran Ngoc Dieu Chi (23/3/22)

Nồi xông hơi hay còn gọi là nồi xông hơi cá nhân là thiết bị tạo hơi cho các thiết bị xông hơi như lều xông hơi, buồng xông hơi, chậu gỗ xông hơi, Spa…


----------

